# thunderbird + proxy

## crisandbea

Ciao a tutti,

dopo aver smanettato a lungo provo a chiedere aiuto a voi,

mi trovo all'università dietro un proxy con autenticazione wpa, riesco ad andare in internet tranquillamente anche da linux, a fare emerge di qualunque cosa, tranne il sync ovviamente. 

Venendo al problema, volevo sapere se esiste un modo per poter scaricarele mail tramite thunderbird trovandomi dietro questo proxy, che usa questo script:

```

function FindProxyForURL(url,host)

{

   var myIp=myIpAddress();

   if (isInNet(host, "127.0.0.1", "255.255.255.255") || isInNet(host, "192.168.0.0","255.255.0.0") )   return "DIRECT";

   if (shExpMatch(myIp,"192.168.69.*")) return "PROXY 192.168.69.249:8080 ; DIRECT";

   if (shExpMatch(myIp,"192.168.70.*")) return "PROXY 192.168.70.249:8080 ; DIRECT";

   if (shExpMatch(myIp,"192.168.71.*")) return "PROXY 192.168.71.249:8080 ; DIRECT";

   if (shExpMatch(myIp,"192.168.72.*")) return "PROXY 192.168.72.249:8080 ; DIRECT";

   if (shExpMatch(myIp,"192.168.73.*")) return "PROXY 192.168.73.249:8080 ; DIRECT";

   if (shExpMatch(myIp,"192.168.110.*")) return "PROXY 192.168.110.249:8080 ; DIRECT";

   if ( proto != "http" && proto != "https" && proto != "ftp" ) { return "DIRECT"; }

   return "PROXY proxy.ing.unibo.it ; DIRECT";

}

```

ho provato ad installare un'estensione al thunderbird ovvero Switch-Proxy, ma le connessioni ai vari pop, mi vanno in timeout.

qualche consiglio???? o devo arrendermi???

----------

## crisandbea

nessun consiglio????  

grazie a tutti

----------

## Scen

Uhm, questa richiesta ci stà meglio sulla sezione di supporto generica  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque: hai già provato a configurare le impostazioni di connessione di Thunderbird? Lì vedo che c'è la possibilità di impostare manualmente il proxy.

Inoltre: com'è configurata la rete?

Se riesci a navigare tranquillamente non vedo perchè non dovresti riuscire ad inviare/scaricare posta (IMHO l'unica limitazione potrebbe essere il firewall della rete universitaria, ovvero se passi per il proxy ti lascia solamente navigare, quindi HTTP/HTTPS/FTP  :Confused:  )

----------

## crisandbea

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Uhm, questa richiesta ci stà meglio sulla sezione di supporto generica 
> 
> Comunque: hai già provato a configurare le impostazioni di connessione di Thunderbird? Lì vedo che c'è la possibilità di impostare manualmente il proxy.
> 
> Inoltre: com'è configurata la rete?
> ...

 

si ho provato già a configurare il proxy in thunderbird, ho provato anche con una estensione di thunderbird, ovvero switch-proxy, ma nada de nada,     a navigare ci riesco senza problemi, dopo aver installato wpa_supplicant, ed impostato il proxy in firefox.    riesco a dare anche i vari emerge tranne il sync ovviamente, avendo impostato in make.con le relative variabili.    ma per la posta stò diventando matto.

la rete per fartela breve, usa lo script che ho postato prima, ovvero ho aperta solo la porta 8080. via http.

ciauz

----------

## crisandbea

ho provato anche ad usare freepops , ma ho non sono stato in grado di configurarlo bene, ma non credo, visto che lo avevo già usato altre volte,   ma niente da fare.

ciauz

----------

